# Sewer Cleanup



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pretty good cleanup considering the 5' deep trench, big hole for the riser, and the lumpy clay soil.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is the finish.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

so you dug a hole and filled it back in?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw the contractors who are putting in a new gas main have an attachment for their mini ex that gives them a blade for smoothing the ground out. It's about 4' wide and 12" long it chains to the bucket fitting over the teeth. I'll grab a pic if I see it again.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Doesn't look done to me, you can grade it better than that

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

When I use to do sewer replacements I took the bucket and tamp the dirt back down. Then I use a roto tiller to break up the chunks and smooth the yard out and tamp it a again with the bucket and viola yard is complete well of course throw down some grass seed. (no straw) straw has weed seeds in it. 

But MR. Biz it looks good! Fine Job!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sikxsevn said:


> Doesn't look done to me, you can grade it better than that....


I agree.

In all honesty, the pics make it look a bit better than it actually was. Those frozen chunks of clay are a nightmare. Just one of the many reasons I hate open trench pipe replacement in Oklahoma.

A lot more could have been done as far as mixing in some sand and replacing the sod. We did water it in and pack the soil. The customer's budget was better suited to letting Mother Nature do the final touch up.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> so you dug a hole and filled it back in?


Yep. Pretty tricky eh? :laughing:

Not every day is amazing. Sometimes you just dig a hole and fill it in.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have learned when doing sewer replacements, go ahead and put extra money in the job for landscaping. The customer thinks you are going the extra mile for them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

When I realized I can't put all the dirt back in the hole,,, I just dig a deeper trench for more space..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I have learned when doing sewer replacements, go ahead and put extra money in the job for landscaping. The customer thinks you are going the extra mile for them.


I like that idea Tex. We have tried arranging for the landscaping in the past. It just never seemed to work out the way we planned.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> so you dug a hole and filled it back in?




Your tone makes it sound sooo cheap... :laughing:

so you ran a pipe? 


:laughing:
All in good fun AK..


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I like that idea Tex. We have tried arranging for the landscaping in the past. It just never seemed to work out the way we planned.


 
Start adding in landscape round these parts and Jose will will really kill your price. I don't see how you would ever get a job "sneaking" it in when your got to beat two or three other bids.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Start adding in landscape round these parts and Jose will will really kill your price. I don't see how you would ever get a job "sneaking" it in when your got to beat two or three other bids.


That's where the market forces come into play. At some point it may just get too high to be competitive, even when factoring in quality. I think the client has a lot of lesser expensive (but still good results) landscaping options other than providing it through the plumbing company.

For me it is like wall repairs and relaying carpet. It is just not what I do. There are other professionals that are better suited to it than me. I can patch a wall but that is not my trade.

It is definitely not wrong to offer final landscaping, It's just not in my tool bag.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> For me it is like wall repairs and relaying carpet. It is just not what I do. There are other professionals that are better suited to it than me. I can patch a wall but that is not my trade.


Well said.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What are some of the other "landscaping" final touches that you guys do when major excavation is needed?

I have seen everything from leaving a piled up mess to re-sodding and planting flowers. How far is far enough? Does it depend on the client and their existing landscaping?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Jump that dirt in, in 6" lifts.

No settling. 

No going back 2 months later to fill holes and strike off high spots.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Start adding in landscape round these parts and Jose will will really kill your price. I don't see how you would ever get a job "sneaking" it in when your got to beat two or three other bids.


Either way the customer expects the yard to look great when you are done. The way I see it is you can include the work in your price or do it for free.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> ...or do it for free.


That's it mister. I'm calling the Den Mother to wash your mouth out with soap. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> Jump that dirt in, in 6" lifts.
> 
> No settling.
> 
> No going back 2 months later to fill holes and strike off high spots.


With your boots or do you use a tamper?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> That's where the market forces come into play. At some point it may just get too high to be competitive, even when factoring in quality. I think the client has a lot of lesser expensive (but still good results) landscaping options other than providing it through the plumbing company.
> 
> For me it is like wall repairs and relaying carpet. It is just not what I do. There are other professionals that are better suited to it than me. I can patch a wall but that is not my trade.
> 
> It is definitely not wrong to offer final landscaping, It's just not in my tool bag.


You may not have people on your staff that can do carpentry but, you do have apprentices who can rake and shovel. Getting clients complimenting the condition their yard was left in will attract better clients.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Either way the customer expects the yard to look great when you are done. The way I see it is you can include the work in your price or do it for free.


When the customer has your check in their hand and all the want is a little dirt moved around that "landscaping" is now your priority. Why not just add a couple hundred extra bucks to the job and make the dirtwork look great. Then everyone is happy and your payment is not delayed because the customer is not happy, in fact the customer may even compliment your work to many people. 

I have adopted this policy after having thousands of dollars in payments delayed because some dirt needed to raked around.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> With your boots or do you use a tamper?


I have one of these wackers.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...peH5DQ&usg=AFQjCNGTwORaM6fwYAFSCSmYEesaVLmA0Q

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

These things do great work, especially with sloppy mud.


----------

